# Free WTCC Body kit to offer



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Buddies.

I am in a project and i wanted to test out the a set of china made WTCC body kit if it is fit the USA Cruze.

Can anyone help on this.

What i need in return is a complete review including images and text content.

More info upon reply.

Regards,
Edwin


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Whats required in terms of the car, and is that including paint, or would that need to be sourced and paid for my the recipient?


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

The requirements of car is cruze 2011-2012 North America Version.

I can only provide the Body Kit and Free shipping to USA location from China. But the paint and labor have to be paid by the recipient. 





LS6rally said:


> Whats required in terms of the car, and is that including paint, or would that need to be sourced and paid for my the recipient?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

So let me get this straight, you are sending us a free wide body kit but we have to pay for all the labor to install and the labor to paint it all? Can you provide the pictures of the body kit you have please?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes pics please. Would an RS be included in this as well?


----------



## Marshall (Dec 26, 2015)

inferno0 said:


> hi buddies. I am in a project and i wanted to test out the a set of china made wtcc body kit if it is fit the usa cruze. Can anyone help on this. What i need in return is a complete review including images and text content. More info upon reply. Regards, edwin


*spam​*


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

This doesn't seem legit. I would stay away from this and certainly not give this guy your address.


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi all,

Good morning from here!! 

Here is the picture of the body kit , i will provide better image in around an hour when i back to office:














And yes , i will send you a free set of this and including international UPS shipping. You have to pay for yourself the labor on installation and painting.

Remember , i will need a Complete Review with pictures and text in return. Hopefully this can be done within 2 weeks from the time you received the kit.

Regards,
Edwin









a sample of the installed body kit.

Looks nice pa !! 

Hi Buddies.


I am in a project and i wanted to test out the a set of china made WTCC body kit if it is fit the USA Cruze.


Can anyone help on this.


What i need in return is a complete review including images and text content.


1. Provide Free DHL shipping from Hong Kong to USA (TAX is on your own)
2. I must need a guarantee that i need a complete review and progress report on the kit from receiving to final finish.
3. Any damage on your car is not responsible to me


More info upon reply.

Images of the body kit:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

It kind of exactly looks like this one, except for the $349.00 price tag.

Chevy Cruze 11-13 Front Rear Bumper Lower Side Skirt Body Kit Black WTCC Style

How do you make a profit with a $00.00 price tag? Make up in volume sales?


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Actually , i am a ecommerce businessman , and i am building up a website and brand called Forti USA.

I demanding lots of parts review for cruze. So i am planning to free some parts and demanding a high quality review. 

Thanks for the link .. i think thats really the exact match of my kit. 



NickD said:


> It kind of exactly looks like this one, except for the $349.00 price tag.
> 
> Chevy Cruze 11-13 Front Rear Bumper Lower Side Skirt Body Kit Black WTCC Style
> 
> How do you make a profit with a $00.00 price tag? Make up in volume sales?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

:uhh: who is stepping up to the plate lol


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

txcruze26 said:


> :uhh: who is stepping up to the plate lol


Who is on first.


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

welcome to let me know!!

1 set available!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, wonder how black would look like on a white Cruze, really not into water based paints, if solvent, have all the stuff for this.

Dealers want two arms and legs to even paint a part you bring in, then they don't want to do with, because they claim won't be the correct color match. Guess they haven't heard of computer color matching.

In regards to mods, sure works for the likes of Counting Cars and Fast N' Loud, and many other such programs, they seem to have the correct buyers. If you trade it in to practically any dealer, expect a huge deduction so have to find a private party that is willing to pay for it. Ha, in my experience in trying to sell a used vehicle, can't even find people with cash, want to buy it with ten buck a month payments.

Use to say, your vehicle is your most second highest investment, that is a joke, the way they are making vehicles today, just another throwaway item. Find far superior materials in food packaging that are pitched.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

NickD said:


> Guess they haven't heard of computer color matching.


Computer color matching still isn't going to be an exact match. Plus painting on the plastic surface will never look the same as the metal painted surface even if you have the exact same paint mixture.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

What about Canada? Any chances? If so I might be a candidate.

Adam


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Dear Adam,

Thanks for interesting.

I am very pleasured to send to Canada. As there are same shipping rate to ship it from Hong Kong.

However , one thing i need to make very very clear is !! The canada Cruze model is it the exactly the same one compare to North America version? Identical?

If this is the same , i can offer you the kit. But i have to tell sorry if it is not the same la. 



arodenhiser said:


> What about Canada? Any chances? If so I might be a candidate.
> 
> Adam


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Is this interesting also ??


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

yes the Canadian cars are US Spec. built in the same plant as well


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah .. thats good news .. then i can offer to Canada as well !! 



LS6rally said:


> yes the Canadian cars are US Spec. built in the same plant as well


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Btw , some changes in the plan:

The body kit will be arrive to US California by around Feb 20th. As changed the mind from DHL shipping to sea shipping. As its save me some bucks.

So there the kit will be shipped around 20th of Feb , 2016 from CA.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Could be completely blind, but can't tell the difference between painted plastic or metal on my Cruze. Sure can tell the difference if I tap on it.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello again,

Is your kit like the ebay post earlier or like this one ...

Aliexpress.com : Buy wholesale and retail Chevrolet Cruze PU side skirt, auto body kit, free shipping from Reliable skirt knit suppliers on Venus-Bumper | Alibaba Group

The eBay one says drilling required and no hardware or template included...

*Description:
*Ultra Light Weight. 
Drilling is required. Drilling Template, Double Sided Tape, and Bolts are not included.

INSTALLATION:
Installation manual is not included.
Professional installation is highly recommended

and the aliexpress has no drilling and includes hardware. 

Comes with 4 pcs a set. Including complete hardware.
Please examine the very pictures to make sure it fits your vehicle.

Installation.
Easy installation. Original style. No drilling needed. Just bolt onto the reserved factory holes. 

I am interested, I just need a lot more info/details on the kit and your expectations from me. 

Thanks.

Adam.


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Adam,

I think the one i have like the aliexpress one.

However, according to the supplier. There are bolt included as seen in the picture below, however i think the drilling is still needed.








Whole package weight like 5kg.

There come with below items:
1. 4 pcs small body kit set
2. screws , bolts
2. Drilling template , tape is NOT included

Installation:
1. NO manual is included


I dont think the aliexpress one mention no drilling is required in accurate. even the bolt is there , but the front bumpers of cruze doesnt have the hold for the screws i think.




arodenhiser said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Is your kit like the ebay post earlier or like this one ...
> 
> ...


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

FYI, I have PM'd inferno0 with a few ??? and info. I will ship to my work or pickup location. No real personal info. Let's see. 

Adam


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Adam,

Will reply your PM today , thanks for interested. 



arodenhiser said:


> FYI, I have PM'd inferno0 with a few ??? and info. I will ship to my work or pickup location. No real personal info. Let's see.
> 
> Adam


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

One questions to all brothers.

Are these body kits licensed ? Will I get into trouble if I am selling these body kits in USA?

Regards,
Edwin


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You'll have to ask a lawyer about the legality of selling them in the US and Canada. Also, the moderation team has been watching this. If you want to sell more than two or three of these kits here we'll have to ask you to contact AutoGuide and get a Vendor account.


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Dear obermd,

Thanks for letting know. 

I am offering a free kit now. So I think not yet to the vendor section yet.

But surely , I would like to become a vendor when things goes big. 

Thanks mate.



obermd said:


> You'll have to ask a lawyer about the legality of selling them in the US and Canada. Also, the moderation team has been watching this. If you want to sell more than two or three of these kits here we'll have to ask you to contact AutoGuide and get a Vendor account.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

In being a manufacturer for OEM's can work one of two ways, if they pay for the tooling, have exclusive rights to buying your product, if you pay for the tooling can sell it yourself. Find many Chinese vendors on ebay selling directly that paid for their own tooling. This kit appears to be the same way. No longer buy from China, if anything goes wrong, expect you to pay for the shipping back. Even for a low end item you can buy for less than ten bucks, may find shipping it back will cost you over 30 bucks. Not only with China, but other countries as well.

Doubt if you will get better pricing from these vendors and as the shipper will be liable for settling claims due to shipping damage, and as usual will blame your packaging, even though your package was obviously driven over by a truck. To make a living at this, will have to add a markup, so how are you going to be able to compete with the vendor selling directly?

Is this a stupid question? Already tried to sell surplus electronic equipment on ebay that was ran over by a truck, took months of fighting just to get my insured value back, said screw this nonsense. And that money went back to the customer.


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi All,

As some bros. PM me and talking about the packaging of the kit. Here I show how professional we are in the packaging:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Packaging? We have to send boxes to our poor grandkid stuck in Venuzuela, if I was to send an empty box large enough to hole a stroller, would cost us 400 bucks! Not only weight, but volume is included. What we do ship, worth my while to find a box large enough, then to cut it down to the absolute minimum size, save a small fortune on this. UPS, Fedex, USPS, etc. all want to know the size of the box. 

Also has to be packed well so the contend are not damaged, gets to be quite the challenge. 

Wonder what idiots came up with deluded anti-freeze? Really have to be careful when reading labels now, but cost almost as much as the real stuff. Shipping costs are extremely expensive.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

I saw on your other thread that you are bringing the kit to the US first. Would you then ship to Canada from the US. If you are shipping from the US after the Feb 2016 date, I could expect it sometime in March. Sounds right? Can you list the suggested retail price for this? I would like to estimate the duty/taxes. If the kit is no cost to me, less the install and duty/taxes. I will go for. I am in. Let me (and all of us) how this is going to proceed. Thanks. 

Adam


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

Just had a look at his website Home page

Has all the gear on the front page, but when you click on them, it takes you to buy fruit/veg

Not really sure about this :uhh:


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Adam,

Thanks for interested. The kit is going out by Sea on Jan 25th from Hong Kong. And will be arrive California around Feb 20th. From then , i can ship to any US or Canada location.

MSRP we are about to resell is USD 399.99. Which is including the high quality Honeycomb Box. Which dimension is 210x70x30 cm. Weight is around 15kg (estimated)

Edwin



arodenhiser said:


> I saw on your other thread that you are bringing the kit to the US first. Would you then ship to Canada from the US. If you are shipping from the US after the Feb 2016 date, I could expect it sometime in March. Sounds right? Can you list the suggested retail price for this? I would like to estimate the duty/taxes. If the kit is no cost to me, less the install and duty/taxes. I will go for. I am in. Let me (and all of us) how this is going to proceed. Thanks.
> 
> Adam


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Bro,

The site is still under develop , please do not disclose this out the market at the moment.

Thanks,
Edwin



Jaz said:


> Just had a look at his website Home page
> 
> Has all the gear on the front page, but when you click on them, it takes you to buy fruit/veg
> 
> Not really sure about this :uhh:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

If you can come up with an idea for a new product, get patents on it, and license it out to a major corporation, they with their attorneys will find a way to work around it. Only way you can successfully make that patent work, is to manufacturer itself.

Same holds true with marketing, find a better way, and manufacture it yourself. If another marketer can buy in larger volumes, will squeeze you out. This is exactly how chains operate, build a store in a town, operate at a loss, squeeze out the competition, when they are gone, can up the prices to anywhere they want to.

Just wonder what your plan is to succeed in this venture, have a deep down secret?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

NickD said:


> If you can come up with an idea for a new product, get patents on it, and license it out to a major corporation, they with their attorneys will find a way to work around it. Only way you can successfully make that patent work, is to manufacturer itself.
> 
> Same holds true with marketing, find a better way, and manufacture it yourself. If another marketer can buy in larger volumes, will squeeze you out. This is exactly how chains operate, build a store in a town, operate at a loss, squeeze out the competition, when they are gone, can up the prices to anywhere they want to.
> 
> Just wonder what your plan is to succeed in this venture, have a deep down secret?


Nick its china... patent laws to them are like pedestrians must use cross walks at all times sign here in the usa, nobody cares and they are 97% of the time not followed. he could patent and even so he would get copied left and right


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Keep us posted on the progress. We can get all of the shipping details finalized once the product is on US soils. I look forward to being your guinea pig. Cheers. 

Adam



inferno0 said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> Thanks for interested. The kit is going out by Sea on Jan 25th from Hong Kong. And will be arrive California around Feb 20th. From then , i can ship to any US or Canada location.
> 
> ...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

pandrad61 said:


> Nick its china... patent laws to them are like pedestrians must use cross walks at all times sign here in the usa, nobody cares and they are 97% of the time not followed. he could patent and even so he would get copied left and right


Ha, already know all this stuff, and with China, will even copy your tradename. Japan was the same way since the late 60's, but we are suppose to have laws that prevent them from exporting our patented items into this country. But also have a US government that is more interested in protecting the far east than the citizens here. Its impossible for a US corporation to get a patent in Japan, and patents only protect the countries where they are issued in. 

Now we have a government that is more interested in protecting the middle east than here. 

We also have tariffs laws to balance trade, but mostly with our long time allies, doesn't apply to our former enemies and in particular, those that gave us lots of grief. So who exactly are our leaders working for?


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

replied



Blue Angel said:


> PM Sent


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

inferno0 said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> The site is still under develop , please do not disclose this out the market at the moment.
> 
> ...


Mate, you told me that this was your website. I had a look and all I can buy is apricots if I want new tail lights


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, while the service department at my local Chevy dealer sucks, the guy that runs the body shop has been a life long friend, and will always go back to him, as long as he is there.

When the switch was made to water based paints, he had to add an addition for a special paint booth and all new equipment for water based paints, EPA requires it now. Been doing a lot of painting myself with solvent based paints, threw in the towel for water based paints. Too expensive, plus getting old.

Seems like you are really not offering a "free" kit, want a legal contract for someone to get this kit, go through all the expense of getting the parts painted to match the color of their Cruze, and submit professional photographs for you advertising. Ha, would certainly recommend a legal contract, may send out that kit and never see it again.

Could try that guy on County Cars on discovery, but will have all kinds of flames and pin stripes on it, you may not like his taste, sure doesn't go along with mine.

Ha, this thread is getting long and sounding kind of crazy. Water based paints are yet another new problem that was never a problem before. Seems to be my latest consensus, problems that were never a problem before. 

There are some guys on ebay that offer exact color matched prepainted parts. Maybe you should get in bed with one of these guys.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Ha, already know all this stuff, and with China, will even copy your tradename. Japan was the same way since the late 60's, but we are suppose to have laws that prevent them from exporting our patented items into this country. But also have a US government that is more interested in protecting the far east than the citizens here. Its impossible for a US corporation to get a patent in Japan, and patents only protect the countries where they are issued in.
> 
> Now we have a government that is more interested in protecting the middle east than here.
> 
> We also have tariffs laws to balance trade, but mostly with our long time allies, doesn't apply to our former enemies and in particular, those that gave us lots of grief. So who exactly are our leaders working for?


Also more worried about you importing a real Skyline GT-R in 1 piece back.


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi mate,

the site will be readied , around 1 month time. Please be patient and i will keep you posted.





Jaz said:


> Mate, you told me that this was your website. I had a look and all I can buy is apricots if I want new tail lights


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Bros,

Updated Drawing for the free kit offer:
1. Jaz - Canada
2. BA - Canada
3.
4.
5.

I will collect up to 5 applicant and consider the timing and quality of the report can provide then select a winner of the drawing.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

Confused? am I still in on this? 



inferno0 said:


> Hi Bros,
> 
> Updated Drawing for the free kit offer:
> 1. Jaz - Canada
> ...


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Mate,

Please PM me , your details:
1. Model of Cruze
2. Location
3. How fast you can complete the FULL review and manual from the time you received the kit (around Feb 20th) ? The review must have 3000 words count at least.






arodenhiser said:


> Confused? am I still in on this?


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Updated picture of the kit


----------



## EINSER CRUZE (Jan 21, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

replied



EINSER CRUZE said:


> PM sent


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Updated list:
Updated Drawing for the free kit offer:
1. Jaz - Canada
2. BA - Canada
3. Adam - USA
4.
5.


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Bros.

Updated List:
Updated Drawing for the free kit offer:
1. Jaz - Canada
2. BA - Canada
3. Adam - Canada
4. Einser - S. LA - USA (still checking if the kit fit his model)
5.










On the other hand, We are thinking\considering to offer a 2nd offer to some one interested to be able to get a 50% off the original price of this kit:
Forti USA - WTCC Style Body Kit for Cruze 2011-2015


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure it's going to fit the 15 NA models, even the fog lights are shaped differently for the front bumper.


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Merc6,


I am sure it fits 15 NA cruze , however , i am not sure if Einser 16 limited , i am asking him for better image to make sure.


Thanks for comment mate.


Edwin



Merc6 said:


> Not sure it's going to fit the 15 NA models, even the fog lights are shaped differently for the front bumper.


----------



## inferno0 (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry the link above is broken,

Please use this working link:
Forti USA | WTCC Style Body Kit for Chevy Chevrolet Cruze 2011 2012 2013 2014 2015


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Just curious, how did this all turn out?


Hahahahaha


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

inferno0 said:


> Sorry the link above is broken,
> 
> Please use this working link:
> Forti USA | WTCC Style Body Kit for Chevy Chevrolet Cruze 2011 2012 2013 2014 2015


Any update?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm out. Please take my name off the list.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

FYI, I have said ok. I was out of town for a bit and communications between us lagged. Hopefully things will move along now.


----------



## fubar121 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm guessing this is DEAD now...:question:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Closing - really old thread.


----------

